# The Police.



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

**** SEE THIS LINK FOR MORE PHOTOS****

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=100468&id=802603624&saved

For legal reasons I can't discuss details. But I would just need to air this.

The Police.

Nothing but a gang of criminals. ****ing animals. No respect for the law they are meant to protect. Bullies.

I have been in a cell for 36 hours. I have not committed and crime. This has been proven by their failure to bring charges relating to my arrest.... the the best they can do is affray.

I did not resist arrest IN ANY WAY.

I have over 70 injuries to my body. 17 baton would to my lower left back.

I have the possibility of losing my left eye and my left hearing is "broken".

Here's some of the best:


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

really sorry to see this mate.

WTF Have they done?! hope you feel better.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

fcuk me mate, you've had a bit of a rough one there havnt ya?? id get all cctv footage you can mate, before coppers go snap it up and its 'lost' (that is if all this was not done in the cells)


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

So what did you do to recieve this?


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

thats a disgrace mate hope u get better soon no doubt the cops will get away with it


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

jimbo said:


> So what did you do to recieve this?


i did nothing hence the lack of charges.

12 police stamping all over my body. repeatedly puching, kicking and batoning me is not justified by a charge of affray.

i was cs gassed and attacked. my whole street saw exactly what happend and will testify on my behalf that i did nothing wrong.

it happened in my own house and in my garden.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

sh1t thats some bad injuries bro, i just saw on face book too.

What you done, are you a terrorist or something..!


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

why did the police come to see you in the first place?


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

estfna said:


> i did nothing hence the lack of charges.
> 
> 12 police stamping all over my body. repeatedly puching, kicking and batoning me is not justified by a charge of affray.
> 
> ...


why did they come round looking 4 u did u put up a fight for them to do that 2 u?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

i repeat. i did not resist in anyway.

it's the tag of living in norris green, you all know the area.

zero tolerance no matter who you are.

i can't go in to details about what actually happened, so please don't ask. but i assure you.

i DID NOT commit ANY crime and I DID NOT RESIST ANy ATTEMPTED TO ARREST ME.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Fvck... sorry to hear about that. I'm sure with a good lawyers and witnesses you can get some justice.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Fcuk me mate, your face is proper swollen, were they in riot gear?


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

fcukin hell m8! hope you get your justice! hope your eye n hearing gets better!


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

well they came to you for a reason..if you cant say you cant say.. but you can say what you were accused of.. as its an accusation.. it does not mean it is a fact..


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Thats awful mate. I really feel for you. Hope you get everything sorted out!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> well they came to you for a reason..if you cant say you cant say.. but you can say what you were accused of.. as its an accusation.. it does not mean it is a fact..


i was accused of nothing. it was a domestic disturbance and i was injured. i refused medical treatment and the paramedic called the police. i still refused treatment and they then said they will forcibly remove me if i decline treatment.

i declined. this is what they did.

obviously i can't give a full statement of events... but i did nothing.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Bastards. Hope you get it sorted mate.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

You do not have to tell me mate, been there before twice....

I will say however, get a good brief and sue the fcuk out of them as reasonable force was not used and you can see that by the pice. People to testify on your behalf will fcuk them good and proper and you will get a goo few grand out of it, just enough to buy say ooohh a new M3

pm me what happened dude......


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

It makes no sense. They came to your house for no reason to kick the siht out of you?


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Goose said:


> It makes no sense. They came to your house for no reason to kick the siht out of you?


think it was because he refused medical attention mate. so they filled him in a bit more??..cnuts


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

yet I would also like to add, if one copper had a mark on them they'd be doing you for resisting arrest......yet they can dish it out. The police are nothing but a gang of cnuts mate, good and bad in everything but it shows that they are no better than most gangs, but cos the laws with them no one will be criminally prosecuted for this, only the police force will have to pay compo, and believe me they will have to pay it also..


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

somoene's obvioulsy put in a call to the police for a domestic or something, so they've come along and hit first asked questions later....whatever the reason, "reasonable force" is supposed to be used........


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

ridiculous, they get away with murder. absolutely useless when you need them too


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

estfna said:


> i repeat. i did not resist in anyway.
> 
> it's the tag of living in norris green, you all know the area.
> 
> ...


where aba in norris green u from lad?


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

There is more to this story than what is told i would assume.. BUT the baton marks on your lower back can only have been made by the police(ignoring your facial injuries) , and in my opinon they are excessive force, the police are there to restrain you not inflict damage on you and the injuries you are showing are ones of somone that has taken a beating.

Take it all the way, i would also get the local newspaper involved to make it a high profile case--the police will HAVE to be seen to make heads roll, and as rob says you will get some financial compensation out of it.

Get neighbours to testify what happened-- preferably ones that have upstanding jobs.


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

They probably raided you after seeing you and the rest of the nogsy soldiers on Russ Kemp mate haha

Seriously though, thats sick whats happened to your face their man, was it the regular police or do they have a matrix or something by yours?

Hope you're ok mate


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

scummy filth


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

How can a fvcking paramedic insist you be treated and call the poloice?


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

it seems police are same creature in every country ...I am sorry for you mate..hope you get better and get justice ..


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Norris Green has a cvnt of a reputation for gang violence. Do you hav a rep with the police?

If you're known to them, they may have went right over the top to take you down, you look like a handfull mate.

It's not right and I'm not defending their actions but we are only getting your end of what happened


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

What injuries did you have that you refused treatment for? The paramedics are allowed to insist that you go for treatment IN CERTAIN CIRCUMSTANCES....however, the police have used what *I* would call excessive force.....

You have pics of your injuries and witnesses, it won't take back what they did but make sure you see this process through, many just drop it...go public(as has already been stated here) and there will be some heads seen to roll, if you don't go public then they can brush it under the carpet......

You CAN tell us the story...also said above, you can say what is accused....


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i had some agro of the coppers, nothing like what happend to you. my mate stopped and asked a copper why the under pass was sealed off, she said it was none of our busness and ordered us to give her our details, i said i have done nothing wrong ( i didnt even talk to her) and she told me to give her my details as we were now part of the police investigation and she would nick me for interfing with an ongoing police investigation if i didnt.

like mrs weeman said go public, call up your local paper and your mp. get onto the police complaints and make a complaint.


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

from personal experience with police i know that theres no way they would have done that without a reason. sorry bud but no F`in way. u must have put up a right little scrap fo that


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Mate if I were you I would snap loads of pictures and take this to the papers.. I'm pretty sure a big story will come out of it and make them aware..


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

The trouble with being built a bit is that you look intimidating and this kind of thing is a draw back at times.

I've been tugged gently a couple of times as I travel a lot with my work and Police get nervous when they see an outsider with a bit of muscle, you wouldn't believe one conversation I had with 2 plain clothed Police men in Jersey last year


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Haven't you admitted somewhere on here that you have anger issues? are you 'known' to the police for your anger issues? if you have a history of violence then the police will come prepared for that.......still excessive force......but usually there is no smoke without fire(even if the fire is just a small one) and with you readily admitting that you don't want to talk about what allegedly happened its hard to know what to make of this situation on only half a story....


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

itraininthedark said:


> well they came to you for a reason..if you cant say you cant say.. but you can say what you were accused of.. as its an accusation.. it does not mean it is a fact..


It is totally irrelavent what they came for as even if you were a fukcin mass murderer it dont giv them the right to do what the **** they want.

This is my problem with police and everyone lives in a dream world and has no idea what they r really like. Even if u resisted it still dont call for these measures. Gettin a conviction against police will be hard aswell coz there all fukin wrong ens. Yea this is just my opinion :thumbup1: I hope u get justice mate like i say no matter what went on they hav no right to do that. That is way over the top, I hav had few bruises around body before but never so bad as that. I really do hope u get a good solicitor mate and a good witness as otherwise u stand no chance ur word against theres. Good luck and hope ur eye heals ok i can tell its bad mate.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

estfna said:


> I have over 70 injuries to my body. 17 baton would to my lower left back.
> 
> I have the possibility of losing my left eye and my left hearing is "broken".


That's some serious injuries there mate, i know what the police can be like but, i find it hard to believe they would do that to you for no reason whatsoever in front of a street full of witnesses.

It's hard to decide what to think when you wont give the full story, if no further legal action is going to be pursued on their behalf, it's not a on-going case, so you should be able to freely talk about it. Unless it's slanderous...

It does look very excessive to me though and i would go down the legal route if you have witnesses who are willing to swear on oath that is was totally unprovoked.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

weightsjack said:


> from personal experience with police i know that theres no way they would have done that without a reason. sorry bud but no F`in way. u must have put up a right little scrap fo that


Have to agree, the people that hate the police are the ones that commit the crimes. There is no way this day in age that the police would do that for no reason, especially in front of people.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

So what are they accusing you of doing?<o></o>


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Fcuk my lad, can't believe how you're looking there! Well shocked! Send me a PM if you need to talk about it mate, ****ing ridiculous!


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

I would find out who they are then batter one of them when he's off duty. You remember any faces?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

More to this story than we are being told IMO.


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

itraininthedark said:


> fcuk me mate, you've had a bit of a rough one there havnt ya?? id get all cctv footage you can mate, before coppers go snap it up and its 'lost' (that is if all this was not done in the cells)


yes, never a truer comment - never trust those fkcers not to cover their own backs


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Damn they really fcked you up.... I hope that you will see some kind of settlement from them but that will probably be 3-5 years down the road anyways.

Stay outta the garden from now on huh


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

fcuk me thats shockin mate! Everyone knows Norris Green is bad for guns and knife violence so maybe they had been informed you was carrying something? Thats the only reason i can think of as to why they have done this, i know that 99% of them are cnuts though so we can only make our own assumptions if you can't tell us why they came o your house. Had a mate who go beaten up in the back of a van for no reason, but he punched one of them back and was charged for it, but the copper didn't turn up to court so it got dropped. Hate the filth, all think they own the country, all think they can push ppl around thinking they are gods gift, complete t0ssers imo.


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

Uriel said:


> If you're known to them, they may have went right over the top to take you down, you look like a handfull mate.


That may have been the problem - some rookie skinny b'stard cops going OTT because they saw some mass on Estfna and thought to themselves once they'd hit him, that if they don't continue to pummel him, spray him etc etc, that if he was to get up, he he might have broke one of them...!

Umm, Estfna dude, good thing you took some pics man - shame it's not on video (but when is it ever) - hope you follow this up..

ps. when will you know about your eye? Did the docs talk about possible detactched retina? Fking rozzers.

pps. You say the paramedics wanted you to go to hospital for some injuries prior to the arrival of the police - what injuries were they?


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Fcuk Me mate thats bad!!! How bad were the initial injuries? Ive heard stories of people getting a kicking off the police, but never seen anything like that, hopefully you'll get some decent compo there mate.


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

No smoke without fire.



marts_uk said:


> fcuk me thats shockin mate! Everyone knows Norris Green is bad for guns and knife violence so maybe they had been informed you was carrying something? Thats the only reason i can think of as to why they have done this, *i know that 99% of them are cnuts though *so we can only make our own assumptions if you can't tell us why they came o your house. Had a mate who go beaten up in the back of a van for no reason, but he punched one of them back and was charged for it, but the copper didn't turn up to court so it got dropped. Hate the filth, all think they own the country, all think they can push ppl around thinking they are gods gift, complete t0ssers imo.


You know this, how do you know this?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

As someone already said get the press onto this mate, get as much public awareness of this as possible, this is far far from an islolated case and this time it would appear they really have messed up by doing it in front of a street full of witnesses, normally they have the inteligence to wait until in the cells and then lose the CCTV.

Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## Goff (Jan 19, 2009)

Did you see the FME?

What did he/she say?

Anyone who is arrested and arrives at a polcie station with injuries is examined by an FME who will record his findings - you need to see that report.

Injuries of this kind should have been photographed.

For information:

The police should not detain anyone for more than 24 hours without actually charging them. This rule may be changed by the order of a higher ranking officer or by a judge. The detainment period can then be extended by an extra 12 hours but magistrates can extend this period to 96 hours and then in further stages of 28 days if needed. Any person who has been detained for more than 24 hours should be brought before a magistrate the next day. This rule does not apply to weekends, Christmas Day or Good Friday.

If you have been detained and any of these procedures have not been followed then there are legal consequences that can be applied. Complaints can be made against the police if the public's rights are infringed or breached. The police can be sued, disciplined or prosecuted for the abuse of rights or misconduct. It is very important that legal advice should be taken when arrested and detained by the police.

Complaints can be submitted verbally or in writing at any local police station. If you are making a complaint in writing always make sure you obtain a copy of the complaint for yourself. You can also make a complaint about the police to an independent agency such as the Citizens Advice Bureau (CAB). Information that is given must be accurate and honest and contain as many details as possible. Remember, the police can take legal action against anyone who makes a false complaint against the police force.

*The IPCC*

The Independent Police Complaints Commission (IPCC) is an organisation designed specifically to deal with complaints made against the police. If a complaint is made directly to the IPCC they will then forward it to the appropriate police force. The IPCC is a regulatory body that sets the standard regarding how police complaints procedures are handled. This organisation will handle complaints dealing with the behaviour of police officers and police staff. You can also use the IPCC's online complaint form to send your complaint directly to the IPCC.

*Police Complaints Procedure*

Complaints about inappropriate behaviour of police officers and staff must be reported within 12 months of the incident taking place. Details should be as accurate as possible and include the time and date of the incident, the people involved and the police identity numbers if possible. Also try to include the names of any witnesses to the incident and anything that may support your claim such as CCTV cameras in the area. Witness statements will also be helpful but should be set out only by the witnesses.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

StJocKIII said:


> No smoke without fire.
> 
> You know this, how do you know this?


I know this because its a fact, if your a filth, your a cnut aswell. i just hate them, think ive met one decent busy in my life, and he was in his twenties


----------



## Goff (Jan 19, 2009)

marts_uk said:


> I know this because its a fact, if your a filth, your a cnut aswell. i just hate them, think ive met one decent busy in my life, and he was in his twenties


I think thats a bit of a sweeping statement, and a rather incorrect one.

I served for 5 years with the police, and i can assure you i aint no cnut thanks very much.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

fcuking dirty cnuts...that looks like they proper went to town on you bro...just what you didnt need...i feel for you mate...

whenever they get a chance to exercise their fcuking power,they know they are the law too...nothing sticks...i got battered by 6 ol bill in the station,unlike you...i was pushed n pushed til i snapped,smacked a copper in the mouth...but they did lay into me,knees,fists,restrictive holds,couple of bruised ribs n shiners...but i only hit one copper,when it got to court...all 6 of their stories were different,none of them coincided with one another...and they all claimed they got hurt,claimed compensation,time off work etc etc...and i got 3months x3,luckily concurrent,with some other charges!!!

just saying,that if your going against the ol bill...get as much concrete solid evidence and people who wont back down,cos the filth have ways of putting pressure on people who are weak!!!!

fight it bro...these cnuts need to be exposed for what they really are sometimes,they aint the friggin heroes of the 21st century,like the damn programmes reckon they are in the line of fire,most of are rejects with friggin insecurities (some might even extend from not being the one at school) bigger than ronnie colemans heaviest lift!!!!!

i really hope you have a case against em...grab as many names,numbers...if you got any witnesses,as previously said cam evidence(would be great cos if you aint got their lapelle numbers,then you got their faces) get chatting to em...i hope you got to see the police doctor in your time their...hopefully they noted everything down and took pics,knowing them they would cover it up like an NHS blunder!!!!

complaints procedure...ahahahaha,wont get your hearing or your eyesight back,just an internal investigation done by police for police,hahahaha...what will this really do...didnt do anything for people like stephen lawrence or such like(just an e.g.),unless you got the whole nation behind you...bro,get it exposed for what it is....i hear people saying,you must of done something...i know,police dont need a reason,when its safe to do it!!!!!

oh and get to see your own doc as soon as so he can note down all the injuries...also lay it on thick to your own doc,say you cant sleep,its disturbed you,nightmares,pains...cant sleep,always afraid of the old bill when you see em...you have to get as much back up as poss....say they used bats,kosh's,fistts,knees,headbutted you,sprayed you,tazer gunned you...just was totally surrounded by police...your innocent mate...lay it on thick...you have to,to even get anywhere with this...and i know there are a few coppers on here too that might say oh,you must of done something or deserved it ' what like made a sudden movement to pick your nose or something...

sorry for getting deep into it...i know what its like first hand...and on occasions where i've never done anything...!!!!

i really wish you well bro...let us know the progress...and i hope you the best of recovery with your injuries!!!!


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Goff said:


> *The IPCC*
> 
> The Independent Police Complaints Commission (IPCC) is an organisation designed specifically to deal with complaints made against the police. If a complaint is made directly to the IPCC they will then forward it to the appropriate police force. The IPCC is a regulatory body that sets the standard regarding how police complaints procedures are handled. This organisation will handle complaints dealing with the behaviour of police officers and police staff. You can also use the IPCC's online complaint form to send your complaint directly to the IPCC.


Absolute waste of time another pile of sh1t set up by Cherie Blair to give a few of her cronies jobs.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

weightsjack said:


> from personal experience with police i know that theres no way they would have done that without a reason. sorry bud but no F`in way. u must have put up a right little scrap fo that


frm personal experience with police I know they fcuking can and do use excessive force for no reason.....I was beaten by 3 coppers with batons outside a pub because I "looked like trouble"......I got an apology though and other stuff happened that I cannot say...... so your observations are BS mate....I know 2 other people a former european champion boxer who have also recieved compensation from police brutality......

no way they'd do that without a reason, don't make me fcukin laugh:lol:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

shady mate, coppers left me with brusing on my kidney and 3 cracked ribs. took me 4 years of ****ing around but i got my day in court.

i aint saying i wasnt a mouthy bastard to them but i was 8 stone and on my own in a police station and they were fully grown men.

take it ot them buddy, it may take a long time but its worth it in the end. Beleive me!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

anabolic ant said:


> fcuking dirty cnuts...that looks like they proper went to town on you bro...just what you didnt need...i feel for you mate...
> 
> whenever they get a chance to exercise their fcuking power,they know they are the law too...nothing sticks...i got battered by 6 ol bill in the station,unlike you...i was pushed n pushed til i snapped,smacked a copper in the mouth...but they did lay into me,knees,fists,restrictive holds,couple of bruised ribs n shiners...but i only hit one copper,when it got to court...all 6 of their stories were different,none of them coincided with one another...and they all claimed they got hurt,claimed compensation,time off work etc etc...and i got 3months x3,luckily concurrent,with some other charges!!!
> 
> ...


Totally agree here, and while there are good and bad in eveerything one thing is true...all coppers will stick together and form a bullsh!t story....most of them are cnuts, not all but the majority are.......same old story, give someone a bit of power and they suddenly become little hitlers........


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Some coppers are dirty scummy bastards some are proper sound, you get that in every walk of life, unfortunatly you got the scummy bastards.

My GF's auntie is a copper, a ****ish one aswel(seen her on mounted branch). But otherwise a very nice lady otherwise. i guess it depends on the area they work sometimes they got to be bastards, but no excuse for what they done to you....

Had you had a beer by any chance??


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

Dude, affray is a serious charge! There's only riot above it in the public order offences! It's inditable and you will often see crown court for it.


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

Goose said:


> It makes no sense. They came to your house for no reason to kick the siht out of you?


you can fill in the blanks though. Bobbies turn up at a domestic and have to remove one party for fears of it blowing up if they left. If the paramedics take him, then he's removed and the job is done. If he refuses to go with paramedics, then he has to go with the bobbies, just to prevent a breach of the peace.

If you don't want to go with the bobbies...


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

thats ****ing disgusting what they did to you....I think its to make an example out of you cuz u are a big guy.... Damn bastards feel bad for you mate... I think they get off on doing it the little sadists... i think police are very violent dont understand way htey feel the right and need to do stuff like that


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Harry said:


> As someone already said *get the press onto this mate, get as much public awareness of this as possible*, this is far far from an islolated case and this time it would appear they really have messed up by doing it in front of a street full of witnesses, normally they have the inteligence to wait until in the cells and then lose the CCTV.
> 
> Good luck and keep us informed.


X2 for this.

Go today and find a reporter who wants the story.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

fcukin wannnkers,,i dont care if u did do somethin ,,these cnuts cant be givin you a beating like this,,ive been there myself but not as bad as your self though,,riles me up something rotten that sh1t does,,sue the life out of them


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Xtrainer said:


> Dude, affray is a serious charge! There's only riot above it in the public order offences! It's inditable and you will often see crown court for it.


been done for both... 

Had a 3 week trial for the rioting.....had affray 2 times now, beat all 3.....woohoo....


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Harry said:


> As someone already said get the press onto this mate, get as much public awareness of this as possible, this is far far from an islolated case and this time it would appear they really have messed up by doing it in front of a street full of witnesses, normally they have the inteligence to wait until in the cells and then lose the CCTV.
> 
> Good luck and keep us informed.


You need to do this mate. For gods sake I do hope your eye is ok! Some serious fvked up **** here, I hope you also get some justice just please kick up the biggest stick possible!!!


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

Robsta said:


> frm personal experience with police I know they fcuking can and do use excessive force for no reason.....I was beaten by 3 coppers with batons outside a pub because I "looked like trouble"......I got an apology though and other stuff happened that I cannot say...... so your observations are BS mate....I know 2 other people a former european champion boxer who have also recieved compensation from police brutality......
> 
> no way they'd do that without a reason, don't make me fcukin laugh:lol:


exactly mate,some of these dirty ba5tards love nothin but to give you a hiding,,and even if estna did do something,the old bills not supposed to be handing out beatings like that


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

they are supposed to use "reasonable force"....how the fcuk is that resonable force, even if say he was being an out and out cnut, which he weren't then they are supposed to show restraint.....sue the cnuts and hopefully one or two will lose their jobs over it.....I would never normally condone anyone losing their job, but tbh these coppers are just scum who need putting in their place...take their badge away and see how fcuking hard they are then........let me tell you, they ain't fcuk all without the badge mate....i cannot put into words how much I hate bullies, and that's all these cnuts are


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

**** Est!!!! Thats bad man, I feel for you bro!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Uriel said:


> The trouble with being built a bit is that you look intimidating and this kind of thing is a draw back at times.
> 
> I've been tugged gently a couple of times as I travel a lot with my work and Police get nervous when they see an outsider with a bit of muscle, you wouldn't believe one conversation I had with 2 plain clothed Police men in Jersey last year


Tell us more of this conversation mate youve got me hanging by a thread now lol.

Back on topic your face looks bad dude. TBH i think coppers like any other job will be half decent people half ****ers. My mates just joined and even he says as much but i dont think you can tar every copper with the same brush.

Saying this though with beatens being handed out like the one you have got i wouldnt blame you for having a grudge against them all.

Again though and no offence we have only heard your side, not saying your lying dude but you know what i mean.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

man they ****ed you up. sorry. there are both good police and bad police. id say majority are good though, you just got unlucky


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Dude, they really bashed you good looking, huh? Definitely with others here, papers, etc However I would have liked to have been a crow flying overhead and seen what really unfolded. While I totally believe there are right ar3ehole cops, I cant believe they would be so stupid as to do this in front of many witnesses, for absolutely no reason...

Having said that, whatever the reason, theyv'e went OTT, that much is obvious.

Im not even going to start a proper defence of the police, other than to say logic tells you Robdog is going to be right, some cnts, some decent blokes, just like every other cross section of society.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> man they ****ed you up. sorry. there are both good police and bad police. id say majority are good though, *you just got unlucky*


And the understatement of the year award goes too..... BigDom86:thumbup1: :lol:

Hope you heal up and recover fully mate.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Mate,i hope you get it sorted,and that eye looks real bad.

Thing is if it was somebody else was to do this they would get five fcuking years!!!!!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I seriously hope your eye and hearing turn out ok, but just be prepared to see all the cozzers make statements that you resisted arrest or assaulted one of them - you know they'll counter anything any witnesses say, and then its the cozzers word against the people.....sad when it comes down to it but a coppers version in court is likely to be held in higher regard than the actual publics, unfortunately.

The area's reputation won't help as they play the "highly violent area" card.

Hopefully you can get a good brief, which is where going to the media might come in handy for you, sometimes when people see an injustice, they might, y'never know, offer to help out to see that justice is done.

Although i hate the cops and know what they are like especially behind closed doors...I think your hiding sumat, did the domestic involve a woman? Was she injured or hurt on their arrival?

Just asking


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Most coppers are failures in life on a power trip.

I've found that they will judge you according to context, for example I live in a decent area and when they have come to my house (not to nick me:innocent they have been decent people.

On the other hand, I have been hassled while out in my car numerous times over the years and spoken to like something they just stepped in.

They are essentially cowards hiding behind the law.

If there is no more to this story than you have told us, I hope you take them to the cleaners. Regardless, despite your unfortunate football allegiances you seem a good lad and not the type to deserve this - it's hardly reasonable force.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Robsta said:


> they are supposed to use "reasonable force"....how the fcuk is that resonable force, even if say he was being an out and out cnut, which he weren't then they are supposed to show restraint.....sue the cnuts and hopefully one or two will lose their jobs over it.....I would never normally condone anyone losing their job, but tbh these coppers are just scum who need putting in their place...take their badge away and see how fcuking hard they are then........let me tell you, they ain't fcuk all without the badge mate....i cannot put into words how much I hate bullies, and that's all these cnuts are


c'mon Rob, when have the old bill let a thing like "innocence" get in the way of a good beating.:laugh:

You just know they are going to say he was being violent or assauting them...nailed on....might not be true, but nothign ever is.

Just bad that he could lose some sight or hearing, thats whats really out of order.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> And the understatement of the year award goes too..... BigDom86:thumbup1: :lol:
> 
> Hope you heal up and recover fully mate.


trust me ive seen worse:whistling:


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Ive just spoken to my mate whos a copper and showed him this thread. Now before everyone says well he will just back the other coppers up this was a private conversation and hes a 100% stand up bloke.

He says unless they thought there lives were on the line theres no justification for that no matter what cover story they have got there must be more to this than meets the eye. He told me even if you were tooled up that sort of beating would still not be tolerated.

Apparently everytime they use there battons they have to fill in forms and it has to be deemed justifiable. He went on to say its not like the 70's and 80's now and although stuff does go on the sort of beating given by the looks of those pics would get the coppers sent down let alone sacked.

Im not pro police either i just thought id give another point of view. I just judge police offers by the way they speak to and treat me. Again some are ass hole power trippers others not so.

Whatever the case i hope you heal up ok and my mate also said if this beating was as you are saying then your in for a right wedge.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Goff said:


> Did you see the FME?
> 
> What did he/she say?


The male FME walked into the room, I stripped for him and he started to cry.

He said in 14 years I have never seen so many injuries. He commented he has never seen anyway being able to stand with the injuries I have.

I CANNOT talk about the incident because I have been charged with Affray section 3 (1) and (7).

They tried to charge me with Section 18 GBH with intent and Assault on a PO.

They couldn't bring the charges because I never did anything. I really can't discuss this further.

If my solicitor gives it the go ahead I will tell you everything, until then; I'm sorry.

Just got back from hosp, their is a danger that I could still lose my eye. Bleeding as stopped at the moment but due to swelling on my face they can't actually fully assess my eye. I am waiting for a CT scan.

If I sneeze/cough hard I could make the bleeding start again. I have been told if this happens there is a huge risk I will lose my left eye.

I still haven't been checked in my ear, they see the eye as a bigger problem at the moment.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Can you not even go to the papers and tell your story?


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

F*cking hell mate, those injuries look seriously nasty! Hope you recover fully, regardless of what happened.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Not read the whole thread, but if nobody's else mentioned it -

www.ipcc.gov.uk

The Independent Police Complaints Commission is required to investigate any allegation of police misconduct. Make a complaint, write everything down, and keep the photographs. AFAIK if they make a finding of misconduct, it can be used as the basis of charges brought by the CPS and a civil compensation claim.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Fvcking hell mate! what a bunch of ****ers:cursing: :cursing: If they're gonna get off lightly then contact a newspaper, the cvnts.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Dude...I'm standing beside myself with disbelief...Laws may be differant between our countries but there is no justification for your injuries...I wish you the best and speediest recoveries and hope you can get some compensation for this atrocity...


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Mate, I've seen some horrible beatings from the old bill (my brother at lark in the park '95 / '96 for one) but that is crazy. I'm seriously shocked.

I honestly hope that you didn't do anything to deserve this and that they get their comeuppance.

Best of luck with your injuries mate, I hope everything goes back to how it was.


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

Mate I live down the road in Fazarkerly and while Norris Green has a bad rep, you know it and I know it, cos of all the fcukin rats that hang round there same with Croxteth Park and Ross Kemps ridiculous documentary on it, that's no excuse for what they did to you...its takin the ****.

Not everyone from our area is drug dealing, gun carrying scally....

I work the doors in town and I've seen the police batton and punch people when they've been scrapping, sometimes to be fair they've desereved it, sometimes they haven't...only this last Saturday one of my lads (I'm the head doorman) got punched in the face full force by some pr**k that stole it on him and his cheek bone is broken in three places and he will require up to three plates in his face, why did this happen???? , cos they tried to jump the cue and barge there way into the bar, so he knocked them back saying they'd have to wait. His face is twice as bad as yours, I've seen some proper nasty things on the door and this shocked the hell out of me......a copper ( an inspector I think) came running over and while the ****s were standing there, he just told them to move on down the street, even after being told by other door lad what had happend, personally I think he **** himself as there was about 12 of them...

NOW, if that had been one of us who had punched a punter and broke his face, then he'd have arrested us on the spot and we'd be looking at a stretch at her majesty pleasure..

Even myself a few weeks ago on carnage night ( an organised **** up for thousands of students) I got jumped by three of them, one of them turns out he was an irish copper visiting his cousin, he had me in a guilotine choke and the other one was on my back, the lads pulled him off me and the I got out of the choke, got him in a double leg take down and slammed him into the pavement, the next I now the police are there and they got arrested for affray...they tried to say they were defending themselves,....3 onto 1 doorman is not defending yourself...

Mate get yourself to Rex Maxin Solicitors as he hates the copppers...


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

marso said:


> Mate I live down the road in Fazarkerly and while Norris Green has a bad rep, you know it and I know it, cos of all the fcukin rats that hang round there same with Croxteth Park and Ross Kemps ridiculous documentary on it, that's no excuse for what they did to you...its takin the ****.
> 
> Not everyone from our area is drug dealing, gun carrying scally....
> 
> ...


It's Stefan, you know me. I sometimes train with Ian your bro and I spotted you on the static deadlift hold last week...


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

** I'm adding a few more pictures to page 1**


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

I would'nt discuss what happened on this open forum m8, ask for it to be moved to the AL ?

hope you recover fully from your injuries. Ask the Echo to take the story ?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

«Fatman« said:


> I would'nt discuss what happened on this open forum m8, ask for it to be moved to the AL ?
> 
> hope you recover fully from your injuries. Ask the Echo to take the story ?


I won't discuss it full stop on the open forum. I'm willing to show pictures but nothing else. I will give an overview as I have... no more.

Those who say I must be lying or something else I am leaving out... how about bite your tongue and wait to see what happens?

I know the kind of people saying this, they believe the police can do no wrong. They are also the kind of people that will not turn around when proven wrong and apologise, they will always argue.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

«Fatman« said:


> I would'nt discuss what happened on this open forum m8, ask for it to be moved to the AL ?
> 
> hope you recover fully from your injuries. *Ask the Echo to take the story ?*


Considering it, but need to consult everything with solicitor first.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

estfna said:


> I won't discuss it full stop on the open forum. I'm willing to show pictures but nothing else. I will give an overview as I have... no more.
> 
> Those who say I must be lying or something else I am leaving out... how about bite your tongue and wait to see what happens?
> 
> I know the kind of people saying this, they believe the police can do no wrong. They are also the kind of people that will not turn around when proven wrong and apologise, they will always argue.


Stef,

Not sure if you are able to answer this so no worries if not.

Did something like the following go down:

An in house disturbance occured where a weapon was present, you received an injury while releiving another party of said weapon, and the decision was taken not to beleive your self defence to be true?

Can you say what the medic was attempting to treat you for?


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Man i feel for you, that looks sore. I hope they get what's coming to them.


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

Jesus Christ dude. I'm reading this thread while doing College work, and I am totally shocked.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Even if you committed a crime,

the police are well out of order for this.


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

least you'll look hard for a while with all your lumps, i look like i've taken 100 Dbol at once damn sunbeds they re-tubed them, my face is bright red and very swollen. :blush:

wanna see my white bits ?


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

Stefan mate I didnt realise it was as bad as that with your eye, get well soon fella, do what you need to do legally and if you're in the right then back yourself and find people to back you and go for it as far as you want

I think you could be a victim of where you live you know kid


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

What a gang of w()nkers mate i hope you rinse them of all the money the matrix has scum bags the lot of them, Im from kirkby mate and have seen them f()ck people up first hand, Hope you get better soon mate and keep me informed!


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

the matrix must just be the ****ing loons they've got together who love running round thinking its south central la

****ing idiots doing that to a young lad


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Miller said:


> the matrix must just be the ****ing loons they've got together who love running round thinking its south central la
> 
> ****ing idiots doing that to a young lad


Thats them mate what a gang of f()ckin bellends! :beer:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

i actually dont know what to say dude, just wish you the quickest recovery and really hope you have no problems with your eye!

.... just gob smacked really


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Whats this "matrix" all about fellas?


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Tasty said:


> Whats this "matrix" all about fellas?


http://www.merseyside.police.uk/html/aboutus/departments/matrix/index.htm


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Taking as many pics possible, get witness stories now, get doctors to asses you, get reporters involved....

Time is your enemy mate, the longer things go the more you heal. Unfortunately you have an eye at stake here and I'm sure would brush this all off for the sake of coming out alright after all this.

Be prepared to blow this up as big as possible. Hell if you loose that eye you going to be speaking to alot of journalists and I'm sure although it nevers repays the loss I'm sure you will be entitled to a big compenstation.

Hopefully these chaps end up inside where I'm sure they loved by all.

All the best and keep us posted.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

«Fatman« said:


> http://www.merseyside.police.uk/html/aboutus/departments/matrix/index.htm


All the nutty old bill rounded up and given more weapons? Good thinkin there.

When you use words like matrix and especially syndicate it all seems a bit "v for vendetta" to me.

Once again I hope everything gets sorted for you mate


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

estfna said:


> Those who say I must be lying or something else I am leaving out... how about bite your tongue and wait to see what happens?
> 
> I know the kind of people saying this, *they believe the police can do no wrong*. They are also the kind of people that will not turn around when proven wrong and apologise, they will always argue.


Mate I know you've had a smack around the head a time or 12 but not one person so far in this thread has been of that opinion, so fk knows what you are talking about.

In fact everyone has wished you a speedy recovery, and I think safe to say everyone has been shocked by the state of your injuries.

You yourself have said you cant give details etc etc... whats the purpose exactly of this thread, changing your avatar etc? Surely this is also possibly a contravention of any rules that you mustnt talk about this. Have you something to gain by this thread? Has your solicitor told you to do it, in an attempt to manipulate something, somewhere? Genuinely confused:confused1:

All I said myself is that I cant believe coppers would go to those lengths, if as you stated, it was in plain view of witnesses. I mean I know there are some bad ba$tards in uniform as there are in every profession, but I find it very very hard to believe they would have been so stupid, also surely one of them woudl have said "enough guys, hes had enough"

You cant get narky because of people thinking like this, the way you have started the tread - what did you expect? Those are pretty shocking pics and naturally people want to know the details, which you have said you cant/wont give...

Anyway, as I say, if you can and you have nothing to hide, Id get the media on this ASAP, and I genuinely wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

estfna said:


> It's Stefan, you know me. I sometimes train with Ian your bro and I spotted you on the static deadlift hold last week...


Fcuk me mate, so it is....jesus I didn't even recognise you...mate you need to get a decent brief asap as they have done a number on you...

Paul.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

> All I said myself is that I cant believe coppers would go to those lengths, if as you stated, it was in plain view of witnesses. I mean I know there are some bad ba$tards in uniform as there are in every profession, but I find it very very hard to believe they would have been so stupid


I find it hard to belive as well, what is your previous record like ????


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Tall said:


> Stef,
> 
> Not sure if you are able to answer this so no worries if not.
> 
> ...


In house disturbance yes. No weapons involved. I had suspected internal bleeding and refused treatment. I wasn't agressive to the Para's... I gave them my DOB and said "I am an adult and I refuse to be treated by you".

One para said "ok mate" and said to the driver, "just leave him then he doesn't want help".

Driver said, "am I ****, internal bleeding isn't nice, he could die, I'm calling police to drag him out".


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Big Scouse said:


> What a gang of w()nkers mate i hope you rinse them of all the money the matrix has scum bags the lot of them, Im from kirkby mate and have seen them f()ck people up first hand, Hope you get better soon mate and keep me informed!


It wasn't even Matrix. They weren't even called. It was 12 gung-ho copper who turned up and didn't give a ****.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> I find it hard to belive as well, what is your previous record like ????


Nothing as an adult. 1 caution for a fight as a kid which isn't even on record.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

> Nothing as an adult. 1 caution for a fight as a kid which isn't even on record.


well thats F*ck all , i perhaps could have understood police actions if you had lots of previous, esp if against police. But now you have said that i am at a loss.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

You know what the funny thing is about all this... wether he resisted, went calmly or turned out and out psycho-- the baton strikes across his back and the bruising to his ribs at the side (which indicate being kicked) are still way excessive force..

the ridiculous thing about the whole matter is-- being suspected of internal bleeding and therfore a distinct possibility of death if untreated-- the coppers still gave you a fcuking hiding.

12 coppers can quite easily restrain somone without the need for such force.

Seriously i think the papers will have a field day with this.

I will say this though-- you say its a house disturbance. if that entails beating a woman ???? then i think you deserved everything you got. (doesnt mean its right in the eyes of the law)


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Yes mate, you have to get the tabloids involved.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

estfna said:


> In house disturbance yes. No weapons involved. I had suspected internal bleeding and refused treatment. I wasn't agressive to the Para's... I gave them my DOB and said "I am an adult and I refuse to be treated by you".
> 
> One para said "ok mate" and said to the driver, "just leave him then he doesn't want help".
> 
> Driver said, "am I ****, internal bleeding isn't nice, he could die, I'm calling police to drag him out".


Sounds like your injuries were pretty serious before the police even arrived then mate. Do you mind me asking what damage you believe the police caused alltogether?

Whish you a speedy, full recovery and hope there is no lasting damage.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Can you say what your injuries were before the police arrived? and what the injuries were cause by?


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

First thing I hope you heal up well because no matter what you have done or not done thats important.



weightsjack said:


> from personal experience with police i know that theres no way they would have done that without a reason. sorry bud but no F`in way. u must have put up a right little scrap fo that


I personally think that providing you follow every verbal instruction they give you and then allow them to restrain you with no resistance then nothing more would come of it. Why would the police officers risk their careers if they didn't feel threatened or at risk? Doesn't make sense...



iron head case said:


> Even if you committed a crime,
> 
> the police are well out of order for this.


I don't think you can make a statement like this without considering what crime is being commited. What if the officers didn't use force enough and then got injured or killed themselves?

The trouble is everyone is quick to say they hate the police but just imagine what things would be like if they weren't around.

From the little information he has given he clearly didn't want to go with the paras or the police and it sounds like they tried to make him go with them. Now if he had just stood up and said ok lets go to the ambulance do you really think they would have just started beating on him?


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

SA12 said:


> First thing I hope you heal up well because no matter what you have done or not done thats important.
> 
> I personally think that providing you follow every verbal instruction they give you and then allow them to restrain you with no resistance then nothing more would come of it. Why would the police officers risk their careers if they didn't feel threatened or at risk? Doesn't make sense...
> 
> ...


 i cant think of a reason why a police man would need to stomp on someones face and kidneys:cursing: infact there trained in restraint and there was more then one of them so there was no reason to hit him at all, this isnt zimbabwa the police cant just do whatever thay like


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Your injuries look horrific hun.

We are meant to be civilized not barbarians. Restrain someone by all means if necessary, but don't give them a beating. Its sickening!

I hope everything works out okay for you Estfna with your eye and ear.

All the best sweetie, and good luck with everything.

Keep us informed if you can.

Helen x


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

First off, wow, hope you heal ok and get the comp you deserve mate! But......

If medical experts (paramedics) suspected internal bleeding why did you not want them to treat you?

If i thought i was bleeding inside the first place i would want to go would be hospital!!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I agree with robdog.

My 4 best mates, guys I have known for 21 years and knock about with on a daily basis are coppers and they would never dream of doing that. I know them too well and they'd do that if they were in a life threatening position.

It might be, as other people have suggested, the area you live in and they are used to dealing with guns, knifes and metal bars, but who knows.

I'm noy sure on merseyside constabulary's stance, but I know Lancashire constabulary would only use that force in a life threatening environment. That's not me being a cnut, obviously with 4 of my best mates being in the force I also know loads of their work mates and its not the norm.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Rosko said:


> First off, wow, hope you heal ok and get the comp you deserve mate! But......
> 
> If medical experts (paramedics) suspected internal bleeding why did you not want them to treat you?
> 
> If i thought i was bleeding inside the first place i would want to go would be hospital!!


true. also how did you get internal bleeding? :confused1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

More to this story than we are being told. Not wholly convinced the Police are in the wrong here. Furthermore, not sure why it has been posted on this public forum if he is unable to provide details as he states as it only leads to rampant speculation.


----------



## Ripp3d (Aug 31, 2006)

I think there is more to the story, but the police are in the wrong...it just depends how much in the wrong they were i.e how much provocation they recieved and how they can justify their actions.

I would never condem the police force as a whole but am well aware from personal experience what lying, deceitful [email protected] they can be (these are the minority)when required to cover their own or colleagues backs.

Times like this they make themselves look like a legalised gang.

Will keep an eye out for the outcome, good luck to the OP, no matter how much verbal you gave you didn't deserve what you recieved.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

GTT said:


> You know what the funny thing is about all this... wether he resisted, went calmly or turned out and out psycho-- the baton strikes across his back and the bruising to his ribs at the side (which indicate being kicked) are still way excessive force..
> 
> the ridiculous thing about the whole matter is-- being suspected of internal bleeding and therfore a distinct possibility of death if untreated-- the coppers still gave you a fcuking hiding.
> 
> ...


no. she wasn't in the house. i would never touch a woman.

i argued with her on the fone... the injury happened while i was angry. i had an accident in a fit of rage on the phone.

cant go into details as i've said.

but i deny any suggestion of hitting a woman... the only time i have ever and will ever do that is in self defence.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Sounds like your injuries were pretty serious before the police even arrived then mate. Do you mind me asking what damage you believe the police caused alltogether?
> 
> Whish you a speedy, full recovery and hope there is no lasting damage.


the police caused everything you see on my body, and bruises that are still only coming out today. it turned out the suspected internal bleeding did not exist. it was only in hospital they found this out... so while i was being beaten it was still suspected and the police knew this.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> More to this story than we are being told. Not wholly convinced the Police are in the wrong here. Furthermore, not sure why it has been posted on this public forum if he is unable to provide details as he states as it only leads to rampant speculation.


yes there is. i have said more than once i can't go into details or i jeopardise my case. i will tell you everything i can. i assure you the things you are missing out do not change the story of what happened.



Ripp3d said:


> I think there is more to the story, but the police are in the wrong...it just depends how much in the wrong they were i.e how much provocation they recieved and how they can justify their actions.
> 
> I would never condem the police force as a whole but am well aware from personal experience what lying, deceitful [email protected] they can be (these are the minority)when required to cover their own or colleagues backs.
> 
> ...


As above, there is more... i do not deny that. one or two people of the forum have been pm'd with more details... but that is not for the open board. and i will not reply willy nilly to pm's from anyone... so don't ask.



SA12 said:


> First thing I hope you heal up well because no matter what you have done or not done thats important.
> 
> I personally think that providing you follow every verbal instruction they give you and then allow them to restrain you with no resistance then nothing more would come of it. Why would the police officers risk their careers if they didn't feel threatened or at risk? Doesn't make sense...
> 
> ...


first off NO CRIME WAS COMMITED... i merely refused medical help and the paramedic seemed to take offence to this.

when they asked my parents how i was... describe me... she said "5'10, bodybuilder, very big, around 16/17 stone, very strong"... would you go up against that in a possible rage? also, why should i get beat up for refusing to go to an ambulance? it's my legal right to refuse medical treatment! would you force treatment on a jehovah's witness?



Rosko said:


> First off, wow, hope you heal ok and get the comp you deserve mate! But......
> 
> If medical experts (paramedics) suspected internal bleeding why did you not want them to treat you?
> 
> If i thought i was bleeding inside the first place i would want to go would be hospital!!


because i was angry and upset. i didn't want help. i wasn't thinking straight after the arguement, but i was of sane mind. i chose to exercise my legal right to refuse treatment. i agree, any other time i would be straight to hospital... but i didn't want it this time...

denying myself treatment does not justify what happened.

the police and ambulance staff were wrong to even try and force me to receive treatment. i am allowed... if im of sane mind and able to make the decision to refuse treatment..


----------



## Chub (Dec 3, 2008)

Sounds all dodgy to me! Anyway hope you recover ok, getting a hidin' ain't nice!


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

estfna said:


> the police and ambulance staff were wrong to even try and force me to receive treatment. i am allowed... if im of sane mind and able to make the decision to refuse treatment..


I don't get how these cvnts beat a man who is already in a position where the paramedics want to take you to hospital. This is fcked up... good luck with the recovery mate - hope your eye recovers bro.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

To all you saying theres more to this, it makes no diffrence if he was smacking 7 bells out of the coppers. When is getting smashed around the face classed as using resonable force.

Wind your necks in the police are not allowed to strik to the head no matter what has gone on.

Im even more surprised they did that to you after being called and told you had internal bleeding.

Those pics have really p1ssed me off, having been on the wrong end of a police beating myself. Respect to you for doing it the right way, if it was me i wouldnt be as calm and would be looking for a diffrent type of revenge.

Cant belive that some on here actually think that some coppers dont dish out this sort of beating. You must live in realy nice respectable areas or have your head burried in the sand


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

estfna said:


> also, why should i get beat up for refusing to go to an ambulance? it's my legal right to refuse medical treatment! would you force treatment on a jehovah's witness?


You shouldn't get beaten up for refusing to go with the ambulance driver I agree. But I find it impossible to believe that is what happened, sorry...

No I wouldn't force treatment on anybody if they didn't want it but the way it works, as I think has been mentioned previsouly in the thread, is they use treatment as a method of getting you away from the scene. If you refused this the I am imagining that the police asked you to go with them instead to get you away from the scene. Everything from here on is what caused you to end up in the state your in now and none of us here know any version other than the limited information you have given.

You have posted above that you hurt yourself in a state of rage. Imagine coming across someone as big as you, in a rage and trying to control them. I know I would rather you get hurt than me in my efforts of me trying to restrain you. I am sorry if that sounds bad but I hope you see my point. Anyone who says they would rather risk getting hurt themselves would be lying.

I want to stress that I am saying what has happened to you is the right thing but I also don't agree that you posting very limited information to make the police look bad is right either.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

If the police are scared of getting hurt in a 3-4+ on one situation (regardless of the blokes size) then they're in the wrong ****in job.

If trained officers of the law, who massively outnumber the person in question are THAT scared then they should consider a new career, no questions.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Same happened to me mate and for the same reason some years ago. You need to write to the Police complaints commision and the Cheif Inspector for your constabulary, that will get the ball rolling.

I didn't get the hiding you did, that is just disgusting and I know they are not trained to hit your kidneys with a baton, that goes against their restraint protocols for sure.

SD


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

walks said:


> Cant belive that some on here actually think that some coppers dont dish out this sort of beating. You must live in realy nice respectable areas or have your head burried in the sand


Probably the same cvnts that voted in this labour government year in year out.


----------



## Ripp3d (Aug 31, 2006)

estfna said:


> As above, there is more... i do not deny that. one or two people of the forum have been pm'd with more details... but that is not for the open board. and i will not reply willy nilly to pm's from anyone... so don't ask.


Wasn't going to ask or PM pal, really not that desperate to know tbh.

What you have put down doesn't make any sense on so many levels, my advice would have been not to have posted this on a public forum if you don't like the attention it's created. You can't post half a story and expect people to swallow it as a complete truth. :innocent:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Ripp3d said:


> Wasn't going to ask or PM pal, really not that desperate to know tbh.
> 
> What you have put down doesn't make any sense on so many levels, my advice would have been not to have posted this on a public forum if you don't like the attention it's created. You can't post half a story and expect people to swallow it as a complete truth. :innocent:


That wasn't aimed at you... I just quoted what you said... sorry.

You have hit the nail on the head though. It doesn't make sense. Why would the police hurt someone for no reason? Why would they batter someone with suspected internal bleeding?

There must be a reason, that is what everyone is thinking; I understand that.

Now consider this, what if their actually isn't a reason?

What if these police just acted violently and aggressive for no reason? People on the street turn for no reason and cause harm to innocent people... Some people are bullies and do it for kicks...

Why can't it happen to police?

What makes a copper different in that they can't just turn nasty and do this for kicks? Are they special? Are they better in some way to average Joe? Are they immune from random bouts of aggression because they carry a warrant card?


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

regardless stefan, the reason they gave you a kicking is not the point, they physically kicked you in the ribs and face, no matter what you did that is unreasonable


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

I know Stef, personally and while he's not your average blokes size, (and no disrespect here stef but you'll get were I'm coming from here) he's not that big either, what I mean is, he's stocky but not huge...now 12 coppers would easily be able to handle him, its not like he's an 18 or 19 stone monster..

Yeah for sure if someone is enraged they even if they are only slightly built can prove a right handful, (just ask any doorman) but with enough bodies and reasonable force PLUS training on control and restraint which the Police have, they could have restrained him cuffed him and job done to beat him senseless to the extent of his injurys is not justifiable...if they felt threatened and he still did not comply they could have just CS gassed him and that would have took the fight out of him....

The key word here is REASONABLE force and this has to be accounted for, their actions (taking into account their numbers) cannot be accounted for, if it was only a couple of them trying to take him on in an enraged state then you could in some way see how they might have feared for there safety and gone over the top, take into account the area that he lives in and its reputation for gang violence and to me it looks like they have put two and two together and come up with five....


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I couldn't care less who did what but just a word of warning,even PM's can be looked at by the authorities.

Do so at your own peril.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

marso said:


> I know Stef, personally and while he's not your average blokes size, (and no disrespect here stef but you'll get were I'm coming from here) he's not that big either, what I mean is, he's stocky but not huge...now 12 coppers would easily be able to handle him, its not like he's an 18 or 19 stone monster..
> 
> Yeah for sure if someone is enraged they even if they are only slightly built can prove a right handful, (just ask any doorman) but with enough bodies and reasonable force PLUS training on control and restraint which the Police have, they could have restrained him cuffed him and job done to beat him senseless to the extent of his injurys is not justifiable...if they felt threatened and he still did not comply they could have just CS gassed him and that would have took the fight out of him....
> 
> The key word here is REASONABLE force and this has to be accounted for, their actions (taking into account their numbers) cannot be accounted for, if it was only a couple of them trying to take him on in an enraged state then you could in some way see how they might have feared for there safety and gone over the top, take into account the area that he lives in and its reputation for gang violence and to me it looks like they have put two and two together and come up with five....


 :thumbup1:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I couldn't care less who did what but just a word of warning,even PM's can be looked at by the authorities.
> 
> Do so at your own peril.


Good job I've only really said on PM's what I've said on here then isn't it?

Also, I finally got a chance to go and report my complaint today. Short statement, my details and some photo's were taken by a Sergeant.

Because of the seriousness of the allegations, the police are not allowed to launch an internal investigation. It has gone over their heads straight to the IPCC who will investigate.

I'm off the GP tonight for a full medical.


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

Pretty nasty pics there mate; its obvious you could get the police taken for a pretty penny there. But what did u do to deserve that eating surely you would have to laid on the deck and put your hands out to show submission so they didn't have to nail you with squady sticks?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I find this thread very strange, I'm not acusing the OP of lying in anyway as I know the police do things like this as I've seen video's of it happening...............what I find hard to belive is that so many where involved, if it was one or two then I could understand that but with that many involved surely they would get caught in some manner!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Jake H said:


> Pretty nasty pics there mate; its obvious you could get the police taken for a pretty penny there. But what did u do to deserve that eating surely you would have to laid on the deck and put your hands out to show submission so they didn't have to nail you with squady sticks?


I did exactly that. Laid down and put my hands behind my back. And I still got this.

Some people seem unable to grasp this though...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

estfna said:


> Good job I've only really said on PM's what I've said on here then isn't it?
> 
> Also, I finally got a chance to go and report my complaint today. Short statement, my details and some photo's were taken by a Sergeant.
> 
> ...


Pleased to hear.

The last thing you need to do is slip up by saying the wrong thing.


----------



## Chub (Dec 3, 2008)

estfna said:


> I did exactly that. Laid down and put my hands behind my back. And I still got this.
> 
> Some people seem unable to grasp this though...


Course people find it hard to grasp. Due to the fact you say there was 12 of them, you put your hands behind your head and you're on the ground? and still get filled in?

I thought you said you resisted arrest, lying on the ground and putting your hands behind your head doesn't seem like resisted arrest.

Just doesn't add up.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Lets lighten this thread a bit.

Stef - will you get more compo than Rodney King did?


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

estfna said:


> because i was angry and upset. i didn't want help. i wasn't thinking straight after the arguement, but i was of sane mind. i chose to exercise my legal right to refuse treatment. i agree, any other time i would be straight to hospital... but i didn't want it this time...
> 
> denying myself treatment does not justify what happened.
> 
> the police and ambulance staff were wrong to even try and force me to receive treatment. i am allowed... if im of sane mind and able to make the decision to refuse treatment..


Mate, not for one second saying it was justified, just an obvious question that sprung to mind. Fair enough, i can undersand not thinking straight, red mist an all that!

don't be silly, a scouser of sane mind?!! Everyone knows you lot are cuckoo!!! :thumb:

Once again, hope your injuries heal well and quick, don't let it just blow over, take them [email protected] for all you can! Good Luck!


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

yer doesn't add up but where we are from police dont really take any prisoners


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

mate, i will never buy another one of their records again, the bastards, ( sorry if its been done, mate just messing trying to cheer you up) in all seriousness its a disgrace and , latley a guy was stalking my fiance, but instead of letting me sort it she wanted to get the police. 8 weeks later i finally get through to them to see what has been done and they say '' sorry i couldnt find the guy, if you can find im ill go have a word'' so they are just useles but love to beat up innocent people. mate just remember , what goes around comes around, lets hope the cvnts get the same one day


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Chub said:


> Course people find it hard to grasp. Due to the fact you say there was 12 of them, you put your hands behind your head and you're on the ground? and still get filled in?
> 
> I thought you said you resisted arrest, lying on the ground and putting your hands behind your head doesn't seem like resisted arrest.
> 
> Just doesn't add up.


It wont add up because some coppers are no better than you average thug.

I once saw a mate of mine get a full can of CS gas emptied in his face and then repeatedly booted in the head when he went down.

The same thing happened with him, in that he was charged with affray. The charge was thrown out in court due to the police using excessive force (apparently they are only allowed to use so much cs gas on you).

Both copper are still in a job, we even bumped into one of them recently in a shop when he was off duty

Just because someone get the crap beaten out of them by the police, it doesn't make them deserving of it.

One thing he has got going for him is the witnesses. I live in a similar area and if it was 2 locals that did this then no one would come forward. But because its the police that did this you will have no problem with people coming forward.

Whatever went down its not going to help the police in that area, in fact there's a good chance that some of the locals will vent there anger on the local coppers when there not out numbered


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

warren_1987 said:


> *mate, i will never buy another one of their records again, the bastards,* ( sorry if its been done, mate just messing trying to cheer you up) in all seriousness its a disgrace and , latley a guy was stalking my fiance, but instead of letting me sort it she wanted to get the police. 8 weeks later i finally get through to them to see what has been done and they say '' sorry i couldnt find the guy, if you can find im ill go have a word'' so they are just useles but love to beat up innocent people. mate just remember , what goes around comes around, lets hope the cvnts get the same one day


Sorry Est, but that tickled me a bit :lol:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> Sorry Est, but that tickled me a bit :lol:


Me too.... I repped him haha


----------

